# Spotting? Day 22?



## Sienna77 (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi ladies

Not the nicest topic...but I am day 22 and I have been having brown spotting for the last 2 days.  

I am probably reading into it too much, as I have been seeing on websites that spotting could be implantation spotting.  But my cycle is usually 33 days, so this seems way too early for that.

I know it is probably nothing, am I getting my hopes up?! I am 19 months TTC, starting IVF in September.

Any ideas?!
x


----------



## kiteflyer (May 13, 2011)

Hi Sienna do you know when you ovulated? Sometimes you can get a bit of spotting around then so I guess it could be that.


----------



## Sienna77 (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi, thanks for your reply.  I think I ovulated on Monday, did the stick test and it was positive, so assume I did...! So maybe that is it, as I am 3-4 days after ovulation?
x


----------



## kiteflyer (May 13, 2011)

Sounds about right then. Apparently it can take a few hours for fluid to come from your cervix so it will have further to travel if it was from ovulation. The OPK's tell you that you will ovulate in the next 24 to 36 hours so it all sounds like ovulation. I hope you got plenty of BMS in!


----------

